# Cơ sở cung cấp hộp nhựa trong có lỗ P1000B TP.HCM



## Sale1rvc (31 Tháng ba 2021)

Đóng gói trái cây với trọng lượng 1kg được các nhà kinh doanh cũng như người tiêu dùng lựa chọn nhiều nhất. *Hộp nhựa 1kg P1000B* của RVC là sản phẩm được lựa chọn sử dụng phổ biến nhất bởi thiết kế đẹp, tinh tế, sắc nét.
https://1.bp.************/-B6FSCANNMTc/XZ1l_PbHWbI/AAAAAAAAGJM/oRKZkov9xB0gL85flaGWKKlKSZFdJ6PfQCLcBGAsYHQ/s640/hop-nhua-dung-trai-cay-1kg.jpg
*Hộp nhựa trái cây P1000B* có ưu điểm vượt trội hơn các loại bao bì khác bởi hộp có nhiều lỗ thoáng khí trên nắp và dưới đáy hộp, do đó trái cây không bị hấp hơi, gia tăng thời gian sử dụng sản phẩm thêm 3-5 ngày.

Thiết kế nút bấm tạo nên sự khác biệt của hộp nhựa trái cây có lỗ RVC so với các loại hộp nhựa jadebox có lỗ P1000B khác trên thị trường. Nút bấm chắc chắn giúp cố định trái cây bên trong hộp, đóng gói sản phẩm nhanh chóng hơn, tiết kiệm thời gian và công sức nhân công. Không dùng ghim bấm đảm bảo an toàn với sức khỏe người dùng, đáp ứng tiêu chí cung cấp vào siêu thị, bách hóa xanh.





*Hộp nhựa trái cây* bản thân của nó đã mang đến cho khách hàng giải pháp marketing hiệu quả, bởi chính sự trong suốt giúp khách hàng quan sát chân thực, thúc đẩy quá trình mua hàng.

RVC là đơn vị sản xuất lâu năm các dòng sản phẩm nhựa định hình dùng trong bao bì với sản phẩm chủ lực là hộp nhựa đựng trái cây. Được sản xuất bằng công nghệ tiên tiến, hộp đẹp, cứng cáp, chắc chắn, đáp ưng tất cả nhu cầu khách hàng.

*Nhà cung cấp hộp nhựa trái cây tp.hcm*
Công Ty TNHH RVC
11 Đường Số 7, Kp.7 ,P. Hiệp Bình Chánh , Quận Thủ Đức, HCM
0283.726.3146 hotline: 0975.663.984


----------

